
I thought this was supposed to avoid click fraud? Our Google AdWords PPA experiment - staunch
http://blog.dabbledb.com/2008/01/i-thought-this.html
======
nickb
They should have geotargeted and not used Adsense... mistake only a novice
would make. They should read at least a Dummies book on AdWords or just
outsource a campaign to someone competent.

When you know what you're doing, AdWords DOES work.

~~~
gojomo
Certainly general AdWords can work very well.

The issue is the spankin'-new PPA program. First worlders could engage in
lead-fraud, too, so geotargetting isn't a sure fix.

You can tighten a PPA program so it only pays for paid signups, not
leads/trials -- but then the fraudsters can dispute the credit charges. I
don't think you can reverse the PPA commission to Google when, 60 days later,
the signup money isn't there.

